# Yamaha 225DR



## Rancher (Feb 24, 2011)

I hav an 85 yamaha 225dr. looks great with fresh paint on every part. runs good. starts right up every time. battery isnt stock and is ratchet strapped in, but it works good. tires are great plastics are great. i am looking to sell for 800 OBO or trade for a honda 300ex, honda 250x, or yamaha blaster. or whatever you got just let me know.


----------

